# Snake fursona: legged or legless



## LightSnake (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm having this internal conflict with my fursona. As you can see, it's a snake and snakes are limbless. So this is the issue, is a snake fursona with arms and legs still a snake or is it more like a lizard. And if it has legs how can I maintain the snakey essence of it. Thanks :3


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 17, 2019)

My favorite version of the snake sona is when snakes have no legs but have arms. If you do want to keep the snaky essence of it though with limbs note that lizards have ears and also have eyelids where snakes don't. Also legless lizards do not have forked tongues.


----------



## niceu! (Jul 17, 2019)

If your sona is going to be anthro, arms and legs are a staple of that. There always the naga-like option, though. Arms but no legs.


----------



## Godzilla (Jul 17, 2019)

more examples found on google:


----------



## LightSnake (Jul 17, 2019)

Hey thanks, I was more onto the anthro option but had that doubt. One thing I  noticed on the pics above is the neck length. Longer than normal.


----------



## Simo (Jul 17, 2019)

That reminds me of this song/piece by Laurie Anderson: (1980s)

*Language d'amor*

Let's see. Uh, it was on an island. And there was this snake.
And the snake had legs. And he could walk all around the island.
Yes. That's true. A snake with legs.
And the man and the woman were on the island too.
And they were not very smart.
But they were happy as clams. Yes.
Let's see. Uh... then one evening the snake was walking about
in the garden and he was talking to himself and he saw the woman
and they started to talk. And they became friends.
Very good friends.
And the woman liked the snake very much. Because when he
talked, he make little noises with his tongue, and his long tongue
was lightly licking about his lips.
Like there was a fire inside his mouth and the flame
would come dancing out of his mouth.
And this woman liked this very much.
And after that, she was bored with the man.
Because no matter what happened,
he was always as happy as a clam.
What did the snake say? Yes! What was he saying?
OK. I will tell you.
The snake told her things about the world. He told her about
the time there was a big typhoon on the island
and all the sharks came out of the water. Yes.
They came out of the water and they walked right into your house
with their big white teeth.
And the woman heard these things. And she was in love.
And the man came out and said: We have to go now!
And the woman did not want to go. Because she was a hothead.
Because she was a woman in love.
Anyway, we got into their boat and left the island.
But they never stayed anywhere very long.
Because the woman was restless. She was a hothead.
She was a woman in love.
And this is not a story people tell.
It is something I know myself.
And when I do my job, I am thinking about these things.
Because when I do my job, that is what I think about...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 17, 2019)

Someone else said it best above. You add legs and it becomes a lizard, if you add arms it's still a snake.

But what happens if you add 2 pairs of arms and it scuttles about? Some questions are best left unanswered.


----------



## LightSnake (Jul 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> That reminds me of this song/piece by Laurie Anderson: (1980s)


Didn't know the song! 



Sir Thaikard said:


> But what happens if you add 2 pairs of arms and it scuttles about? Some questions are best left unanswered.


I'm sure this is what nightmares are made of...
Edit: the reptile centipede


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

LightSnake said:


> I'm having this internal conflict with my fursona. As you can see, it's a snake and snakes are limbless. So this is the issue, is a snake fursona with arms and legs still a snake or is it more like a lizard. And if it has legs how can I maintain the snakey essence of it. Thanks :3


Easiest way to have an Anthro Snake NOT look like a Lizard, aside from the other facts above... Add a Cobra Hood. An unmistakable trait imo.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2019)

Adding scales to the front/underside of the character. Differently colored than the rest of the body. Like in the examples posted by Godzilla.
I think that those help a lot in making the character look like a snake, rather than a lizard.


----------



## LightSnake (Jul 18, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Easiest way to have an Anthro Snake NOT look like a Lizard, aside from the other facts above... Add a Cobra Hood. An unmistakable trait imo.


The problem is it isn't a cobra :v


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 18, 2019)

LightSnake said:


> The problem is it isn't a cobra :v


Oh, but what species is it? What trait does it have that other snakes or lizards do not have? Boas and anacondas are longer, vipers and copperheads have fangs (and I think they both retract), rattlers have the rattle, copperbellies are a striking black back and red/orange belly contrast. There are plenty of distinguishing features to pick from.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 18, 2019)

I prefer limbs for utility, but with a longer neck and ridiculously long tail to compensate. I'm talking like a twelve foot long tail.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a snake sona,he has four limbs and has some "fur" (idk if I'd call it fur but he looks fluffy in some places) oh no is he still a snake

I also had an idea like what if an anthro snake had prosthetic limbs


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 18, 2019)

This may not apply, but I was thinking of a snakey character the other day, and was thinking of the same issue about limbs. Then I decided "Hey, why not a *psionic* snek that can manifest these ethereal arms'n'hands when needed?" Well, not *full* arms... maybe elbows-down.

... It's just a thought.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 18, 2019)

Culpeo-Fox | DeviantArt

Check out this artist's work. It'll blow your mind. They collaborated with another artist (Skia) and created an entire story/universe that is mostly populated by anthropomorphic snakes of various species.


























Now go and scrape your brains off the ceiling.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 18, 2019)

therapist: snakes with legs and arms aren't real and they cannot hurt you
snakes with arms and legs: 


Godzilla said:


> more examples found on google:


----------



## Arnak (Aug 18, 2019)

If I had a snake Sona, I'd make them more Naga like. Just my opinion, you do whatever you want to do mi amigo


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 27, 2019)

LightSnake said:


> Hey thanks, I was more onto the anthro option but had that doubt. One thing I  noticed on the pics above is the neck length. Longer than normal.


Going with an extra long tail and a very narrow face shape can help keep the snakey feel I think.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's some faces that are pretty clearly snake ((I think) just from the head:


----------

